# taskbar for mac os x



## bla (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi there!

does anybody know whether there is (or will be) a taskbar solution for mac os x where you have an icon for every window on the desktop? (like the taskbars for windows or unix)

bla


----------



## anothermacguy (Dec 19, 2000)

yes, go to http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/osXbar/

The project is looking for developers


----------



## VGZ (Dec 19, 2000)

Your link doesn't work.  It needs to be lowercase.  Try http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/osxbar/ or you will get an error page.


----------



## anothermacguy (Dec 20, 2000)

sorry, didn't check it


----------



## jove (Jan 17, 2001)

I beleive the Dock in the final release will have a window menu for each item. Window selection will not be quick as using the task bar but it will not be as congested.


----------

